# Exochromis problem



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

My Exochromis anagenys has a weird growth around the base of both pectoral fins there is also a small white growth starting just above his lip I've had the fish for a long time and no other fish in the tank have anything like it--any help would be appreciated


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Well I talked to my friend who owns a local pet store and he said it is untreatable unless you you do surgery to remove the growths and then add the chemicals to treat it and recommended I terminate the fish in case it spreads--- so unless anyone has a better idea that will be that.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks like a viral -lymphocystis- infection. There no cure for this infection, however fish often resolve this infection on their own given good conditions [water quality, feeding, low aggression]. That fish looks otherwise healthy and robust. I don't think I'd terminate him unless absolutely necessary, particularly if you have somewhere else to put him. Transmission to other specimens is possible but only if they are very immuno- compromised via stress/aggression etc... If the growths appear to get much larger they can be reduced carefully with clean, sharp scissors. Adding some epsom salt [1 tbsp/10 gal] can also ease the osmotic stress and make further infection less likely.

I've seen this infection more commonly on ornamental marine fish, but it's also known in freshwater fish. I've found the infected fish most often make a full recovery unless they are further stressed and develop a secondary bacterial infection.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

THe picture doesn't tell us much--definitely not enough to determine whether or not the fish should be put down. It would be helpful to have some more information from you.

Is the fish still eating? What are the water parameters? How long have you had this fish and how long has he had these growths? How quickly have the growths spread? Days? Weeks? Over a month's time? Can you describe the growths? Are they growing out of the fish's skin or making a hole? Any fuzzy gray or white growth? 
What species and how many other fish are in the tank with him?

Robin


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Other than the growths the fish appears to be healthy, he is eating well and spawned with one of his females a few days ago. I tested the water this morning and found no traceable NO2 or ammonia and the tank is due for it's weekly 40 percent water change in 2 days. He is in a 220 gal tank run by 2 FX5 filters. He shares the tank with 20 other predator haps and I have seen very little aggressive behavior usually only while a male is defending a small area during spawning.I have had the fish for around 8 months and other than one more female I added a few months ago he was one of the last additions.
I believe the growths started a few weeks ago they appear to be growing on top of his skin around the base of his pectoral fins and look pink and meaty, on one side the growth seems to have grown by approx 50% in the last few days.
Thanks for the info Jason, do you know how long it usually takes to clear up given the proper conditions ?

Jorg


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

> I believe the growths started a few weeks ago they appear to be growing on top of his skin around the base of his pectoral fins and look pink and meaty, on one side the growth seems to have grown by approx 50% in the last few days.


It may be something viral in which case there's nothing you can do other then maintain perfect water conditions and make sure the fish is as stress-free as possible as Jason has already suggested.

*BUT--*the speed with which one of these has grown--50% in the last few days may indicate a bacterial infection and therefore I would recommend treating the fish with an antibiotic. 
In addition you can increase water movement and add aquarium salt, (sodium chloride) at the rate of 1-2 tablespoons per five gallons. Increasing water movement and salt may help prevent the bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin thus slowing the spread.

Med choices: 
Maracyn AND Maracyn-two, used together
Kanamycin
Furan 2
Triple Sulfa

Let us know how it goes and please post back with any additional questions/concerns

Robin


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

From the appearance, I would suspect this infection would be fungal rather than bacterial. I've found bacterial infections most often initially present as a whitish haze that often becomes inflamed red but usually does not become very raised from the surface, whereas fungal infections are often whitish in color and raised, sometimes "cottony" in appearance. Whatever the pathogen involved, it's most likely an opportunistic infection related to this individual fish. In other words, I wouldn't treat the whole tank if you decide to treat. First, treating a 220 will be expensive. Second, many antibiotics affect the nitrifying bacteria and upset biological filtration or if not directly impacting these organisms can affect the balance of the bacterial community which can still affect water quality. I wouldn't risk upsetting the water quality in the aquarium when the problem seems restricted to a single individual. A separate, smaller, aquarium for treatment would seem prudent in this case. Using an antibiotic with broad coverage including both bacteria and fungal infections would also seem wise -Furanase, Furan 2 [Nitrofurizone] or Sulfa compounds will do this.

If the infection is viral it's hard to say how long it might take to clear. Many years ago, kept a marine fish -pyramid butterfly- that developed a lymphocystis infection that covered most of the dorsal and caudal fin at one point. Fish continued to feed and behave nearly normally. The infection was debulked with scissors once, carefully, and it took nearly a year to completely clear. The fish continued to feed and behave normally the entire time and nothing else in the aquarium developed a similar infection.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Jason and Robin You have been very helpful, I will isolate the fish today and begin treatments I'm still unsure about removing the growths but I will decide in the next day or two I will post back with how things work out and what I did.

Jorg


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't think I'd worry about physical removal of any lesions right now. The location at the base of the pectorals and on the side would be difficult to debulk w/o deforming the fish or increasing the risk of more secondary infections -I've only removed growths near the ends of the fins. Add some epsom salt [1 tbsp/ 10 gallons] to reduce osmotic stress and run a medication course according to manufacturer, water change and monitor. He looks otherwise healthy; there's a good chance he'll bounce back.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Jason, I spent half an hour looking at him today trying to figure out how I would proceed with removing the growths and came to the conclusion that it would be to difficult. I will isolate him and try the other treatments and see what happens.


----------

